# Bean Business Basics



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi All

Has anyone gotten value from Bean Business Basics? Related to my other post about fit out costs, I am trying to find resources and am wondering if this would be value for money having already got the coffee boys books.

http://www.amazon.com/Bean-Business-Basics-3rd-Edition/dp/B001A5HVWY

Thanks for any help

Joe


----------

